# Grizzly White sale



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well they have outdone themselves, Don,t know if you can really call it a sale but those are some great prices on some very good tools. I for 1 plan on getting the 15 inch planer and the 17 inch bandsaw asap.,.., Grizzly.com® -- Product Categories


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Tommyt654 said:


> Well they have outdone themselves, Don,t know if you can really call it a sale but those are some great prices on some very good tools. I for 1 plan on getting the 15 inch planer and the 17 inch bandsaw asap.,.., Grizzly.com® -- Product Categories


Note that they use the same pictures for the 435P and the 435PX planers. I think the 435P uses straight knives, not the spiral cutters shown (which come in the 435PX).


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Tommy

grizzly sells some great tools and at good prices. 

my only problem is i just dont seem to have the money you spend on tools.

you must have a lot better paying job than me, lol. i buy a little at a time. but i enjoy accumulating things this way.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I bought my big tools (table saw, planer, jointer, drill press, DC and cutoff saw) just before I bought my house 5-1/2 years ago. I couldn't afford them now.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup, I noticed that in the pictures as well, I,d love to have those blades but I,m not as rich as Levon would have me think I am  Hey I know somebody that tonight has a big smile on his face


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> Yup, I noticed that in the pictures as well, I,d love to have those blades but I,m not as rich as Levon would have me think I am  Hey I know somebody that tonight has a big smile on his face


Now who would that be? Thanks again for keeping an eye out. BTW get those Griz tools and I will be up to see them--I mean you.


----------

